# Canton Candy Paint in Europe?



## cipelica (Aug 24, 2008)

I can not see it on USA web page nor the Britihsh one. Only on Douglas and French one?
In whitch countries can Canton Candy Paint be bought?


----------



## -moonflower- (Aug 25, 2008)

I think it's discontinued.


----------



## CatherineP (Aug 27, 2008)

I found it in Rome, Italy, very recently.  But I get the impression that the stores and counters here hang on to stock until they sell it, rather than sending it back.


----------



## cipelica (Oct 21, 2008)

if it is discontinued why is on Geman, and French web?


----------



## Merenwen (Oct 22, 2008)

Maybe they keep it until it's sold out on the websites too


----------



## lukinamama (Oct 22, 2008)

I found it one month ago in Thessaloniki,Greece and it was with 50% discount


----------

